# Cat tree repair ideas, please



## Honeybee42 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a pretty nice (big) cat tree that I got from Petco. The only problem is that Domino (approx 12 lbs) likes to get to the top perch by climbing up the front of the tree. There are two perches (one on a 13 inch post, one on an 18 inch post), but the way he climbs has been putting so much stress that the plastic end caps are cracking, and the little bit that the bolt screws into dropped out of one. (So now we're down one perch, and the remaining perch is getting wobbly).

The posts are hollow, the main thing is I want/need some way to strengthen the support for these two posts. Domino is my largest/heaviest cat, so if it can stand up to him, it should stand up to everyone.

Any ideas on the best way to up the support for these perches?


----------



## ajsgyrl (Sep 9, 2013)

*Repair Ideas*

I don't have an answer for that, but was wondering about repair for the scratch carpet on the tree. My cat has shredded it down to bare wood in spots and wondered if I got remnants from a carpet place would that work and then the best way to attach. Sorry, not trying to clog up you're post. Hope you get you're answer.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you can get replacement parts from Petco, but they wouldn't be any stronger than the original parts though. My cats tree is made like that too....thick cardboard tubes with a plastic encased nut in the end. It would be stronger if you could use a solid piece of wood...but you would have to drill holes in it for the bolts.....or use wood screws to attach the perch and from where the post attaches on the bottom...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the affected parts and the cat tree in general?


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Can you post a picture of the affected parts and the cat tree in general?


Thinking the same thing- this would be helpful


----------



## Honeybee42 (Aug 4, 2014)

OK, here is a picture of the end:










This end still has the metal bit that holds the bolt. The other end (my picture was too blurry) doesn't have the metal bit any more--that one rattles when you shake it.

Here's most of the tree (the towel is one we've been using to try and transfer scents amongst all the cats).










This is really quite stable except for the post for the platform where Domino is (you might sort of be able to see Circe in the upper condo), the other post will not hold a bolt to keep the platform on it. Those two posts are the only wobbly bits that I need to strengthen.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If the black plastic end cap (I'm assuming that is plastic, the thing with the 3 holes in it) is stable inside the tube you can get some round wood circles or disks from a craft supply store. They are about 6-8" wide and about 1/2" thick. They are used as a platform under glass domes to display small things. 

Screw *AND* glue (using a heavy duty adhesive) the wooden disk to the plastic end of the post. then drill up through the exposed section of the wooden disk into the bottom of the platform. I would drill through the platform completely and use through bolts and large washers to secure.

If you wanted to be really snazzy you could do this to both platforms and paint them to make it look like it was meant to be that way from the beginning.


----------

